# Nexus 7 2012 16 GB for Rs 9999 ONLY



## ZTR (Sep 26, 2013)

See it to believe it lol

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11980000/N710k.JPG
Nexus 7 Tablet Price in India - Buy Nexus 7 Tablet Online - Asus: Flipkart.com
IMO a great tablet for the price and for anyone looking for a android tablet under 10k


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 26, 2013)

Good news my friend ordered it


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 26, 2013)

YEAH!!!! FINALLY 1-2 YEARS AFTER THE LAUNCH THE PRICE SEEMS FAIR(sarcastic)!!!!!it has kinda bcome outdated


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2013)

this deal way first in amazon.in and it was out of stock. If it goes out of stock in FK then it is the end so if guys interested can grab them


----------



## mastervk (Sep 27, 2013)

great deal for general purpose tablet..


----------



## suyash_123 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hmm good !!!

but it is wifi only  

i required branded 3G one @ 10 k tabby


----------



## ZTR (Oct 16, 2013)

Price now reduced to Rs.8999! 

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/10/16/yju2e9ej.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2013)

Nexus 7 (2013) is coming next month in India will it be worth to buy the 2012 model now?
does the 2012 model play 1080p videos?


----------



## blueshift (Oct 16, 2013)

^


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 16, 2013)

will it decrease again?


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 16, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> will it decrease again?



Its up for 8999rs right now. My brother had placed an order for the 32gb version.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Nexus 7 (2013) is coming next month in India will it be worth to buy the 2012 model now?
> does the 2012 model play 1080p videos?



It does as it has Tegra 3 chipset same as One X

And what proof is there to say that the 2013 version is coming next month?


----------



## Superayush (Oct 16, 2013)

ZTR said:


> It does as it has Tegra 3 chipset same as One X
> 
> And what proof is there to say that the 2013 version is coming next month?



Nexus 7 (2013) coming to India next month-Report


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

Interesting thing would be the price of that tablet.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2013)

ZTR said:


> It does as it has Tegra 3 chipset same as One X
> 
> And what proof is there to say that the 2013 version is coming next month?



The digital proof 
Second-gen Nexus 7 reportedly coming to India next month


----------

